# Detailer's Domain: Busy BMW Day - M5 Paint Correction / M3 Detail



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject 1: BMW M3
Requirements: Exterior Detail - Wash, AutoScrub, Polish, Wax - Engine Clean Up

This one came in to us in great shape. Not much needed just some light marring and protection.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax Carnauba Wax
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Engine Detailed

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna SF4000
Sonax Carnauba Wax
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster
Metro Jumbo Vac N Blow

Before









Engine Before









Engine After

















Prep - Wash - Wheels - Tires - Autoscrub
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner









































































Autoscrub









Exhaust tips 
Before









After









After shots









































































































Subject: BMW M5
Requirement: Paint Correction, Quick Interior

Customer required paint correction on his new to him M5 in Indy Red. Much more need in terms of correction then his well kept M3.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Victoria Wax Red
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Interior Cleaned/Conditioned/ Vac

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Menzerna SF4000
Victoria Wax Red
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster
Metro Jumbo Vac N Blow

Before shots

















Imperfections on the paint

























































































Prep - Wash, Iron Cut, Autoscrub, Wheels, Tires
Sonax in action









































Bug and Tar 

































Drying the car 









Autoscrub in action









Correction Work

































50/50 on the trim - used the same compounds and polishes on the trim as the paint

























Victoria Wax Red was used as a last step









Final Rinse









Tight beads from Victoria Wax Red









Final touches by Dan









After


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

What a pair of whoopers :argie: :thumb:

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there, that M3 looks stunning :argie:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work, the M5 superb colour in the sun love the flake pop


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Nice pair!!! Awesome cars!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic both of them:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank everyone :thumb:


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow that M5 looks stunning in that colour, great job.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing, love the colour of the M5 after the work! Interested in this Autoscrub lark???


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice work on both of them!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella's : happy campers Im sure when they arrived to pick up their wheels :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

2 beautiful cars, awesome flake pop on the M5, bet the owner was well chuffed, Awesome work on both:thumb:


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing results


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job there

but... w99 used as shampoo?! Thats a first...


----------



## zsamardzic (May 5, 2011)

M5 looks fantastic in this color!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work on bimmers, :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

That M3 is awesome! Great work :thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great results, especially the Red M5. The color looks stunning!


----------

